# Syntace Set VRO Bar 7075 680mm ultralite, M (75-125 mm)



## pistensau3000 (27. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-Set-VRO-Bar-7075-680mm-ultralite-M-75-125-mm-/110666084970?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19c436726a



	Lenker und Vorbau waren ca. 1000 km im Einsatz und weisen die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren auf, insgesamt noch in sehr gutem Zustand!

Beschreibung VRO-System: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83

Lenker VRO ultralite 7075
· Gewicht: 224 gr
· Breite: 680 mm, kürzbar bis 580 mm
· Klemm-Ø: 25.4 mm
· Kröpfung: 12°
· Farbe: Raceblack
· Neu gekauft 12/2009

Vorbau VRO T-Stem MTB
· Gewicht : 220 g (Size M, 6° inkl. X-Ray Klemmen)
· Längenverstellbereich 85-135 mm
· Schaftklemm-Ø 28.6 mm (1 1/8" )
· Winkel 6°, (FlipFlop), 1 1/8"
· Lenkerklemm-Ø 25.4 mm
· Vorbau- und Klemmen-Farbe: Raceblack
· Neu gekauft 12/2009

Ich verkaufe, weil: ist übrig.


----------

